# designing a new pen



## AnachitlPut (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey I have been trying to design a new pen. I was wondering if anyone knows of a way for me to try it out without actually turning anything. Maybe some software on the computer or something like that. Any and all info will be appreciated.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I use pen and paper:biggrin: That doesn't help I know, but it directs me and helps put me on the path.


----------



## marksman (Dec 13, 2011)

Autodesk Inventor works well if you have access to such a program. Thats what I use.


----------



## StephenM (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been using AutoCAD for the last 20 years or so but I think that SolidWorks would be better suited for 3d modeling.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 13, 2011)

Depending on what you have in mind, I have access to several CAD suites and a 3d printer.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Dec 13, 2011)

i don't realy have any money to put into to this due to other needs. i have google sketch wich is ok but not great. is there any thing out there that is free or cheap that is good.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 13, 2011)

You can download several of the 3d cad software for 30 day trials.  Rhino comes to mind but you can only save 25 times before it disables itself. However it doesnt expire at 30 days only 25 saves.  Copy is disabled in the progaram also.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 14, 2011)

Alibre has a free 30 day trial, but is very expensive after that.

For quick work, I use TurboCAD.  It is not super powerful, but it is only around $50 for the newest version.  You can get older versions cheaper.  The one I use is 6-7 years old.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 14, 2011)

One option you might consider is blender.

It has a bit of a learning curve, but there are many free tutorials and it is free.  It is primarily an art program rather than a CAD program, but if you are looking to do concept work, that would probably be okay.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been doing it on AutoCad.  Seems to be fine, all's I have to now is follow what I dimensioned....


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 14, 2011)

I've used Sketchup to design pens and gotten fairly good with it.  If you'd like some help with what you're trying to do, I'll have some free time early next week and would be happy to walk you through my method.  Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## soligen (Dec 14, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> I use pen and paper:biggrin: That doesn't help I know, but it directs me and helps put me on the path.


 
+1  I take my current favorite pen and a pad to the 'Mens Lounge' at work instead of the newspaper :biggrin:

I find it doesn't need to be particularly well drawn to work out an idea. Which is a good thing because I cant draw at all


----------



## studioso (Dec 15, 2011)

i've tried using cad programs to lay down some design, but I have found that I was working only within the limitations of my skills with the program, rather than y immagnation.
so I at least put it on paper before I try to emulate it on the PC


----------

